# Les Paul Classic (beat up) $1000



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Go get 'er.








Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

I would slap some aged nickel covers on that so fast it would make the cows milk themselves.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

Grab it quick - that's a bargain.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Dang. Was hoping to grab it for my bro to paint, but it's gone.


----------



## terminalvertigo (Jun 12, 2010)

bridge is also on backwards


----------



## Robhotdad (Oct 27, 2016)

Give me a break, a bargain? Whoever tells you that is getting a commission. I have a chocolate LPJ I bought for $375, mint. Some people have more money than brains. This market of inflated guitar prices is going to crash soon. When Fender layoff people, a lot of people, that should tell you the feast is about over.


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

Robhotdad said:


> Give me a break, a bargain? Whoever tells you that is getting a commission. I have a chocolate LPJ I bought for $375, mint. Some people have more money than brains. This market of inflated guitar prices is going to crash soon. When Fender layoff people, a lot of people, that should tell you the feast is about over.


LPJ's are for girls.😜


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

The tone is in the binding. It sold, so perhaps it's worth more than a $350 LPJ?


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

If it had no breaks or cracks, $1K is a bargain for a Classic all day long. I don't get along with their skinny necks but someone got a deal. I mean, it's no LPJ, but still...


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

I always love these replies…

“I once got a ‘64 Strat for 200 bucks, a half-eaten Nathan’s hot dog, and a Nana Mouskouri album so now ALL pre-CBS Strats are worth that!”

That’s not the way it works.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

terminalvertigo said:


> bridge is also on backwards


There's no right side. All mine are like that. I find it easier to adjust intonation screws without having to push down on the pickup to make way for the screwdriver. Double the space from the tailpiece.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

2manyGuitars said:


> I always love these replies…
> 
> “I once got a ‘64 Strat for 200 bucks, a half-eaten Nathan’s hot dog, and a Nana Mouskouri album so now ALL pre-CBS Strats are worth that!”
> 
> That’s not the way it works.


Which Nana Mouskouri album?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Roryfan said:


> Which Nana Mouskouri album?


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

And before you ask, here’s the hot dog…


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> View attachment 433032


Looks like a 1980's advertisement for eyeglasses.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Wow. That is one square jaw line. I've obviously not seen any straight on shots of her, or memory has blocked that. That hot dog, if nobody else is interested............


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

You lot leave my Nana alone! It’s a secret love only a 70’s pre-teen can dream of!


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

bzrkrage said:


> You lot leave my Nana alone! It’s a secret love only a 70’s pre-teen can dream of!


I’m getting strong Lisa Loeb vibes...


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

2manyGuitars said:


> View attachment 433032


This looks like it came from an alternate reality where Hamer made glasses.


----------

